# Java (Oracle) Certificates not installed - no Applets

## GenProm

Hi

I tried to use this applet: http://www.lwjgl.org/applet/

But i get the message that the applet could not be loaded due to security issues. After ruling out the obvious (too high security settings in ControlPanel) i found out, that no certificates from the standard authority are installed. 

I thought they would be installed with oracles java bin but somehow not. So how do i fix that ?

```

     keytool -keystore "$JAVA_HOME\jre\lib\security\cacerts" -storepass changeit -list

keytool error: java.lang.Exception: Keystore file does not exist: /etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm\jre\lib\security\cacerts

```

So i got no keystore installed and so i dont have all the standard certs -> no applets will run as they think they are not certiefied.

I know that i could selfcert this applet from the site but that does not solve the general issue. 

So how do i install the certificates with the oracle java ?

Now is installed:

```

dev-java/oracle-jdk-bin 1.8.0.5

dev-java/oracle-jre-bin 1.8.0.5

app-misc/ca-certificates 20130906-r1

```

I noticed that ca-certificates hast 0 installed files..... Is that normal ?

Thanks for any Ideas  :Smile: 

----------

